# Change and re-make ISO problem



## ShyRain (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

I want to change something in the FreeBSD Source, then I want to make my bootable ISO again.

I downloaded FreeBSD 9.iso
mounted such as CD/DVD 
copied all files from the CD to another file
I didn't make any changes and made again freebsd9.iso
I tried with VirtualMachine but I get an error; I attached a screenshot.







Can *yo*u help me, how can I do this successfully:

Open freebsd9 FreeBSD 9 sources, ch*a*nge bsdinstall files and re-make the bootable .iso DVD.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2012)

/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL, the device it's trying to mount, would be created if a CD named FREEBSD_INSTALL was mounted.  When creating the CD, give it that name.


----------



## ShyRain (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you for your answer. *M*aybe this solution can help to other people.
*Solution:*

mount CD/DVD to /mnt/iso
I create new folder /home/FREEBSD_INSTALL, the directory name is a must!
I copied all files from /mnt/iso/* to /home/FREEBSD_INSTALL
I give this label name to new ISO: FREEBSD_INSTALL, this is also a must!
and this is my command line code:
[cmd=]mkisofs -V FREEBSD_INSTALL -J -R -b boot/cdboot -no-emul-boot -o ../FREEBSD_INSTALL.iso .[/cmd]


----------

